
Ask HN: How can a high school get students to confirm their transcripts? - bnj
I teach at a public high school and each year we schedule students based on their previous classes, and we want to roll out a system that will let them participate more actively in that process. We&#x27;re struggling to identify what kind of service we could use. Whatever we use will need to guide students to verify their own data and enter some preferences.<p>At first we thought we could do this with a digital form, but I haven&#x27;t been able to find any online forms that allow you to show dynamic (user-specific) data that the user can then confirm. I looked at custom apps like Zoho Creator, but anything we build from scratch like that is going to be fragile, and the pricing isn&#x27;t set up to have 2500 students log in once per year.<p>Is what I&#x27;m describing something that we need to pay to have custom built, or are there existing services that could be a good fit?<p>-Context-<p>In the past we&#x27;ve used google forms to gather student preferences for things like elective classes, but it is lossy and error-prone. Our goal is to have students log into a system, preferably mobile-friendly, that can be populated with their specific data, and then be guided through the following steps:<p>(1) Be presented with a list of courses and grades on their transcript, and either confirm or highlight a problem with each one, then
(2) Be presented with the list of courses we intend to schedule them into in the following year, and similarly confirm or request changes for each, then
(3) For any course slots like elective with multiple possible options, present students with a list of the options that they are eligible for and let the students enter their preferences<p>We&#x27;re wary of trying to roll our own solution, and it just seems like this should be something we can put together, but we&#x27;ve struggled to find anything out there that can fit.<p>Do you have any advice?
======
bramham
Google Forms is always a better idea to collect data and it's easy too. On the
other hand, you can also use some online notepads that don't ask you to create
a google account just for the sake of the google forms.
[http://newpipeapk.xyz/](http://newpipeapk.xyz/)

~~~
bnj
We love google forms and it's convenient because we use google apps for edu,
but the problem we have is that google forms won't let us show students their
specific information, and it won't let us filter the options we give students
for courses based on rules.

Google forms is great for collecting the same information from everyone, but
I'm really hunting for a way that we can collect student _reactions_ to
information we have about them so that we can catch errors and get student-
specific preferences

